# MOVING



## rgecaprock (Oct 14, 2005)

Help anyone!


I need some suggestions or advice on how to move a 250 lb TV. We will be moving in 2 weeks and having nightmares about going downa flights of stairs then going up another. We don't have the original box. Other then having 4 guys, a case of beer and some BenGay on hand what would you do? Use a dolly, but that would bump on each step or find a way that it would be less akward to carry. They should build those things with handles!!! I thought maybe you have had such an experience that you could share.


Thanks


Ramona 


P.S. The wine is ready to go.....that was my first priority!!!


----------



## Hippie (Oct 14, 2005)

Surely at least 2 of the men can handle 125 pounds each? The only way to do it is with pure muscle and agility. Maybe they won't drink too much of the beer before tackling it. Sorry, don't have any good answers for ya.


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Oct 14, 2005)

I would suggest a piece of ply wood that would be big enough for the bottom of the TV to rest on. Then naila 2x4 on the down slope end so the TV will not slip off. Then attach a rope to lower it down the steps. In reverse, attach the rope to the 2x4 and pull up the stairs. All processes should include as many people as possible to assist and direct the TV. I hope this helps???


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you, Michael.


That is very helpful and a good idea!!! My other half is very rambunctious so just trying to make it easier, safer and faster.


Good plan..Ramona


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Oct 14, 2005)

Let me know how it goes. I will be thinking about you as I finish wiring a house tomorrow (on overtime!).


----------



## peterCooper (Oct 14, 2005)

Wiring for some sort of explosives? I've seen your wine making technique.

Ramona,

My advice is ... use ebay to sell the TV. Buy a plasma, or one of those 
Samsung DLP Tv's. Only 85 lb and 50" and HDTV.

Leave the past behind.


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 14, 2005)

peterCooper,


I thought of that very thing...but not quite ready to upgrade....this one is very new so gotta stick it out for a while. We'll get it there!!!


Thanks.....mabe I'll take pictures...should be funny.


Ramona


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Oct 15, 2005)

Buy a lot of tickets for tonights 290 million powerball!!


----------



## TNFISHRMAN (Oct 15, 2005)

Ramona, my advice would be to move by hand with muscle and agility. A friend of mine bought an old style 52" big screen when he divorced his wife and moved out. I was the unfortunate friend with a truck who had to go get it and help move it in his apartment. This thing weighed at least 250lbs if not more. We got it there and got it moved in much to the disappointment of my hemaroids






!!! Just kidding. When he moved in to his new house we had to move it again






. This time we had four of us and the steps at both places were much easier. Just watch for it being a little top heavy. I know that is not what your husband wants to here but it would bethe safest for all things involved. Lynn


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 15, 2005)

Lynn,


My husband is ok with a little top heaviness and good point about the TV too.....lol






Thanks


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 15, 2005)

Or... You could hire professional movers for 1 hr of time to get the heaviest stuff moved. Think of the stress relief!


----------



## Hi In The Pines (Oct 15, 2005)

peterCooper:


I am an electrician. Although, in the Marine Corps, I did learn a bit about wiring explosives. Cant figure as to how to apply it to wine or beer making??


----------



## MedPretzel (Oct 15, 2005)

Who needs TV? 


I can go for weeks without a TV. A _computer_, on the other hand.............


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 15, 2005)

Yea, Martina me too. I would just let it bounce down the stairs but Curtis can't live without his sports. The only thingI watch is news and weather. I mostly like peace and quiet!!!


Ramona


----------



## MedPretzel (Oct 15, 2005)

That is funny. My husband *tapes* the news to watch them at _his_ time. I can watch the news, but I also can read them.



My husband hates to read.









At least he doesn't need cable, *yet*....... Can you believe there are still people using antenna to get their TV programs? We're one family.



*Edited by: MedPretzel *


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 15, 2005)

OH, well here it is digital video recorder, pause and rewind live tv....record one sports and watch another plus listen to it on the radio and read about it on the internet!!!! There's no turning back......to the antennae or rabbit ears



lol


Ramona


----------



## Waldo (Oct 16, 2005)

Ramona, they make large suction cups with handles on themthat attach to each side of the tv to facillitate moving them. You might could rent a set of them for the move or any good furniture store that sells the large screen tv's might loan you a set to get your tv loaded. 


Or you might want to buy a set of what they call "Teamstrap" that are supposed to work great for moving large and heavy objects. Here is a testimonal from their web site about big screen tv: 


I was never able to easily move my big screen television before, but with Teamstrap, I can move it with no back strain in minutes!
_*John Stone- Marietta , GA *_


*The web site is https://www.teamstrap.com/ssl/order_now.asp**Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 16, 2005)

Waldo,


I knew the forum was the best place to go for a wealth of information about anything!!!! You all are so ready to help no matter what the question.....not just our wines!! I will never have to look any further for great friends!!!!


That teamstrap looks really simple to use....just trying to figure out the physics of going up and down stairs



. I'll check with Best Buy or some where about th suction cup handles.


Thank you, Waldo.........................................Ramona


----------



## Hippie (Oct 16, 2005)

You mean even my post was helpful?


----------



## Waldo (Oct 16, 2005)

You are most welcome Ramona



By the way, where are you moving to?


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 16, 2005)

http://www.forearmforklift.com/home.htmWaldo,


Not far, just to another apartment closer to our jobs. Closer to downtown where all the action is. Rather be in the country if I could ever make that happen.




City life is not my preference!!!


Ramona


*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 16, 2005)

Waldo,


I also looked into the TeamStrap but found something similar which I ordered. The Forearm Forklift



. Like that name!


http://www.forearmforklift.com/home.htm


I will let you all know if it is as good as it looks!!


Ramona


----------



## Waldo (Oct 23, 2005)

Anxiously awaiting your reply Ramona..looks good. If it works, may get me a set to just have around


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 23, 2005)

Waldo,


Just received them on Friday. We will see!! If they don't work (but I think they will) can always find another use for them. Let ya know!!


Ramona


----------



## Waldo (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks Ramona


----------

